# 2013 Arnold Classic Competitor Lists



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2012)

*2013 Arnold Classic Competitor Lists*

The 2013 Arnold Classic on March 1-2, will feature quite a few IFBB pro shows, including the Arnold Classic Men?s Bodybuilding contest, the Bikini Internationals, the Ms. International, the Fitness International and the Figure International. Here are the invited competitor lists for these events.







They include (although more will be added possibly)

2013 Arnold Classic Competitors 

1. Fouad Abiad
2. Darrem Charles
3. Toney Freeman
4. Marcus Haley
5. Dexter Jackson
6. Johnnie Jackson
7. Michael Kefalianos
8. Cedric McMillan
9. Ben Pakulski
10. Edward Nunn
11. Ronny Rockel
12. Fred Smalls
13. Hidetada Yamagishi

2013 Ms. International Competitor Lists

1. Brigita Brezovac
2. Kim Buck
3. Tazzie Colomb
4. Angela Debatin
5. Alevtina Goroshinskaya
6. Elena Kava
7. Iris Kyle
8. Debi Laszewski
9. Cathy Lefrancois
10. Yaxeni Oriquen
11. Jeannie Paparone
12. Olga Puzanova

Fitness International

1. Myriam Capes
2. Bethany Cisternino
3. Regiane DaSilva
4. Nicole Duncan
5. Ryall Graber-Vasani
6. Oksana Grishina
7. Fiona Harris
8. Amanda Hatfield
9. Tanji Johnson
10. Melinda Szabo
11. Kizzy Vaines
12. Trish Warren

 Figure International

1. Cheryl Brown
2. Ava Cowan
3. Heather Dees
4. Olga Gallardo
5. Mallory Haldeman
6. Aleisha Hart
7. Candice John
8. Candice Keene
9. Candice Lewis
10. Kamla Macko
11. Camala Rodriguez
12. Giada Simari
13. Nicole Sims
14. Erin Stern
15. Gennifer Strobo
16. Alea Suarez
17. Ann Titone
18. Natalie Waples

Bikini International

1. Noy Alexander
2. Jennifer Andrews
3. Jamie Baird
4. Tiffany Boydston
5. Abbie Burrows
6. Lacey DeLuca Lieto
7. Tawna Eubanks
8. Ashley Kaltwasser
9. Lexi Kauffman
10. Nathalia Melo
11. Justin Munro
12. Nicole Nagrani
13. Noemi Olah
14. India Paulino
15. Jessica Paxson
16. Yeshaira Robles
17. Marcela Tribin
18. Anna Virmajoki


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)

Johnnie Jackson preps while Branch excuses himself.

Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2013)

Hide Yamagishi Arnold 2012 clip


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike K. Training Arms

Michael Kefalianos Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2013)

Fouad posing practice 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)

The Hoss Intense Leg Workout for the Arnold | FLEX Online


----------



## docrx (Jan 12, 2013)

Decent lineup. But where's Wolf?


----------



## swollen (Jan 12, 2013)

Some big guys in that lineup.. & I hope Abiad stays in that #1 spot as u post'd


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2013)

Jon Delarosa 15 Weeks Out from Arnold-Brazil


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 14, 2013)

^ I saw John not that long ago ..he looked pretty lean and full that far out!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 14, 2013)

docrx said:


> Decent lineup. But where's Wolf?



Dennis is out brotha


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ I saw John not that long ago ..he looked pretty lean and full that far out!



Jon Delarosa and Akim Williams Train Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

Weider Germany - David & Ronny – Ready to GO – Arnold Classic 2013 Update


----------



## longworthb (Jan 23, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


>


Thick ass delts


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

Ben Pakulski 5 weeks out chest

Ben Pakulski 5 Weeks Out Chest Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

Jon Delarosa prepping for Arnold Brazil

Jon Delarosa and Akim Williams Train Arms Part One


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

Jon Delarosa and Akim Williams Train Arms Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Ben Pakulski rack pulls in the U.K.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

IFBB Figure Pro Ann Titone Arnold Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Trish Warren

Trish Warren Returns! Back Training 6 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Debi Laszewski

Debi Laszewski; 7 Weeks Out from Ms. International


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Oksana Grishina and Cathy Lefrancois

Oksana Grishina and Cathy LeFrancois Posing Practice


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Fred "Biggie" Smalls


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)

IFBB Pro Fred Smalls Trains Back 5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ronny Rockel Interview (In German)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ben Pakulski 4 weeks out 


Ben Pakulski 4 Weeks Out Shoulders & Traps | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Jon Delarosa and Marco Rivera Shoulders Part 1

IFBB Pros Jon Delarosa and Marco Rivera Shoulder Blast Part I


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Jon and Marco part 2

IFBB Pros Jon Delarosa and Marco Rivera Shoulder Blast Part II


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

Trish Warren legs

Trish Warren Leg Training 6 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2013)

Hide Yamagishi back training 4 weeks out

Hidetada Yamagishi Trains Back 4 Weeks Out from Arnold Classic 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Johnnie Jackson arms 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Dexter Jackson Delts 23 days out

Dexter Jackson Trains Shoulders 23 Days Out from Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Johnnie and Branch training legs 4 weeks out

Johnnie Jackson Trains Legs with Branch Warren 4 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2013)

Johnnie posing practice 4 weeks out

Johnnie Jackson Posing with Coach Sheilahe Brown 4 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Johnnie and Branch Delts 3 weeks out

Johnnie and Branch Delt Workout - Raw Training Footage 3 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Fouad Abiad 2 weeks out

Abiad Trains Back & Hams 2 Weeks from Arnold | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)

Dexter's arms 3 weeks out

Dexter Jackson Arm Training 3 Weeks Out from Arnold Classic 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

Lacey DeLuca Glutes 2 weeks out

Lacey DeLuca Trains Glutes 2 Weeks Out Arnold Classic 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

Fouad Abiad arms 2 weeks out

Abiad Arm Workout 2 Weeks from 2013 Arnold | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

Dexter's Back 2.5 weeks out

Dexter Jackson Trains Back & Talks "Big Mac" 2.5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Ann Titone Back 4 weeks out

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/...e-pro-ann-titone-trains-back-4-weeks-out.html


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Alea Suarez back and shoulders 3 weeks out

IFBB Figure Pro Alea Suarez Trains Back and Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Ben Pakulski 11 days out back training

Pakman 11 Days Out Back Workout for Arnold Classic | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Marcus Haley delts 2 weeks out

Marcus "The Comet" Haley Returns! Delt Training 2 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2013)

Dennis James training Haley and Freeman interview

DJ Trains Haley and Freeman for the 2013 Arnold Classic | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2013)

Johnnie Jackson Delts with Branch and Jose Raymond

Johnnie Jackson Trains Delts with Branch Warren & Jose Raymond


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2013)

Cedric 15 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2013)

Cathy LeFrancois 11 days out

Cathy LeFrancois 'Dials It In" 11 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)

Dexter's chest 10 days out

Dexter Jackson Trains Chest 10 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)

Fred Smalls chest 8 days out

Fred Smalls Trains Chest 8 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2013)

Hide Yamagishi legs 8 days out

Hide Yamagishi Trains Legs with a Broken Wrist 8 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2013)

Candice Keene delts 5 days out

IFBB Figure Pro Candice Keene Trains Delts 5 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

Derek Poundstone


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2013)

Ronny Rockel formcheck


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2013)

Jon Delarosa chest 15 weeks out of Arnold Brazil

At the Crib with Jon Delarosa & Swann Cardot


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2013)

*On a side note: Those of you going to Brazil - Please be careful.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/02/w...?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20130402&_r=1&

[h=1]American Woman Gang-Raped and Beaten on Brazilian Transit Van[/h][h=6]By SIMON ROMERO and TAYLOR BARNES[/h]RIO DE JANEIRO ? An American woman was raped by three men aboard a public van in a six-hour abduction over the weekend that began in the seaside district of Copacabana, the police said.        
The attackers pummeled the woman?s face and tied up her male companion, a French citizen, then beat him with a metal bar as he witnessed the harrowing assault. The couple were forced to use bank cards to withdraw money from their accounts before the assailants finally freed them at a bus station on the outskirts of Rio de Janeiro.        

The assault stunned many in Brazil, especially as Rio tries to promote itself as a city on the mend and prepares to host the 2014 World Cup and 2016 Olympic Games.        

?Everyone should be shocked by this horrendous crime,? said Aparecida Gon?alves, the head of Brazil?s national office for combating violence against women. She said that reports of gang rape remained relatively rare in Rio and other parts of Brazil, but that cases of rape on public transportation including buses and subway cars remained a pressing issue in some large cities.        

Two men were arrested over the weekend, one of whom, the police said, confessed to the rape of the 21-year-old woman. The police said she had been in Brazil on a student visa. A third suspect was arrested on Monday night.        

In addition to setting off calls for better policing, the assault led to comparisons in the Brazilian news media to recent episodes in India, including the fatal beating and rape in December of a 23-year-old student on a moving bus in New Delhi, and the gang rape of a Swiss tourist in March in central India.        

The number of female tourists to India has recently fallen by more than 30 percent as fears over sex crimes in the country persist, the Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry of India said on Monday.        

The assault on the American woman here, police investigators said, began early Saturday, just after midnight, when the attackers forced other passengers out of the van, which picks up passengers along the street and can seat about a dozen people. The woman was raped by all three men, who took turns driving the vehicle, the police said. ?It was a gang rape,? said Jayme da Costa Rosa Neto, a police official investigating the attack.        

After the couple were freed about 6 a.m. Saturday and left at a bus station, the woman was taken to two public hospitals, Miguel Couto and Rocha Maia, for treatment including the administering of a cocktail of drugs containing the morning-after pill, to prevent pregnancy, and other medications to prevent sexually transmitted diseases.        

The police said that the American victim had severe swelling around her nose, and that her companion, 23, had been hit in the area around one of his eyes. The woman left Brazil after registering the crime and undergoing preliminary medical treatment, while her companion remained here, where he is cooperating with the police, said Alexandre Braga, a senior police investigator with Rio?s special police unit for crimes involving tourists.        

The two men who were apprehended over the weekend were arrested after investigators tracked purchases made with the victims? credit cards, which were stolen by the assailants, and examined images obtained from security cameras at a filling station and convenience store where the men had stopped to buy energy drinks and whiskey.        

After news of the arrests was broadcast Sunday night on Fant?stico, a widely viewed news program on the Globo television network, other people here came forward to tell the police that they recognized the assailants in connection with other crimes, largely robberies, aboard what appeared to be the same transport van. One 21-year-old Brazilian student said she had similarly been held for an hour and raped by the same men on March 23, after boarding the van.        

The revelation of that previous episode seemed to have shaken the public security forces here. The victim had quickly registered the case with the police, but the authorities were said to have slowly investigated the claim. Two police officials in charge of investigating the March 23 case were abruptly removed from their posts on Monday.        

Brazil has recently grappled with other high-profile cases of gang rape, including one episode in 2012 in Queimadas, a city in the northeast Para?ba State, in which six men were convicted of raping five women at a birthday party. Two of the women were killed after recognizing their attackers.        

More broadly, reports of rape in Brazil have climbed significantly since 2009, when the nation?s criminal code was changed to expand the legal definition of rape to include crimes involving anal penetration. More than 5,300 people, about 90 percent of whom are women, registered cases of rape in the first six months of 2012, an increase of more than 150 percent since 2009.        

Ms. Gon?alves, the federal official in charge of combating violence against women, said much of the increase in reports of rape involved efforts to encourage victims to report the crimes. ?Women are more courageous about coming forward with what happened to them than in the past,? she said. 

*


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Marvin Naglebloem and Jonathan Later 3 weeks out of Arnold Brazil

https://www.rxmuscle.com/video/in-t...raining-3-weeks-out-of-the-arnold-brazil.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Trish Warren field training

Trish Warren Field Training in Arnold-Brasil Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Hide Yamagishi legs 4 days out of Brazil

Hide Yamagishi Trains Legs 4 Days Out from AC-Brasil


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Mike Kefalianos arm training for Arnold Classic Europe in Madrid


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Kevin La Grutta 10 weeks out of Arnold Europe Amateur

Kevin La Grutta 10 Wochen vor der Arnold Classic Europe 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2013)

Valantis Dokos arm workout for the Arnold Europe Amateur

Valantis Dokos - Arm Attacke


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2013)

Kevin La Grutta leg training August 15


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Francisco Corral, Ricardo Marques, and Nicolas Vullioud 11 weeks out of Arnold Madrid with coach Patrick Tuor


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Vojtech Koritensky Leg workout for Arnold Madrid Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Vojtech Koritensky formcheck 9 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Tamas Simon back 9 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2013)

Francisco Corral chest training with coach Patrick Tuor


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2013)

Markus Hoppe of Germany

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Markus-Hoppe/489724011113290


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Derek Rafla 7 weeks out of Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Markus Hoppe formcheck 6 weeks out with coach Pit Trenz

Markus Hoppe - 6 weeks out of Arnold Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Martin Drab arms 10 weeks out with Petr Polak

Martin Drb: trnink pa s Petrem Polkem 10 tdn ped Arnold Classic Europe 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

Yura Burnaev leg training for Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2013)

Jakub Subrt chest and biceps before Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Mike Kefalianos Delts and traps 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Martin Drab arms 10 weeks out with Petr Polak
> 
> Martin Drb: trnink pa s Petrem Polkem 10 tdn ped Arnold Classic Europe 2013



Looks like he won't be in the competition this year.

Sv?t kulturistiky - V?tejte

This time there was a tear biceps and triceps on his right arm. Accident happened in full training in preparation for the Arnold Classic Europe 2013. When we learned this information, we immediately teamed up with Martin. "Yes, it is unfortunately true. Lies just in the hospital after surgery right hand, which I tore biceps and triceps. Originally I thought that the triceps surgery will not have to go, but by the treating physician was totally torn, and therefore the triceps had to be operated on. ", he told us to Martin from his hospital bed. "In practice I felt really good, I often alternated form and I continued to improve, and then had to come to this.'s A shame, but there's nothing you can do about it. Now, I have six weeks plaster, then about two months of rehabilitation and then again throw myself into the training and further training. Already looking forward, though of course I feel a certain sadness that Arnold can not get out. " Martin wish you a speedy recovery and fast return the bodybuilding world elite.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2013)

Suleiman Altarkait at Oxygen Gym

IFBB Amateur Suliman Altarkait Interview Before Arnold Classic Europe | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2013)

Tim Budesheim 5 weeks out of Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2013)

Alexey Lesukov blogs about his prep for the Arnold Europe

My Road to Arnold Classic Europe ? Alexey Lesukov Blog


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Derek Rafla 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

Skadi Seifert and Markus Hoppe back training 6 weeks out

R?ckentraining mit Skadi Seifert und Markus Hoppe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2013)

Tim Budesheim chest workout 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2013)

David Hoffmann biceps 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

Francisco Corral 2 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2013)

Jakub Subrt and Lukas Topinka joint training

Sv?t kulturistiky - V?tejte


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2013)

Derek Rafla 9 days out bodyfat scan and formcheck


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2013)

Alexey Lesukov part 4 The Outcast (parts 1-3 on Nordic Pro thread)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2013)

Fred Smalls Arm blast

Arm Blast with Fred Smalls | FLEX Online


----------



## Shivalismith (Oct 6, 2013)

i am good with waiting and watching as not so known with the names in the list so looking forward for more info about them so may make my own predictions


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

Valantis Dokos arm workout 3 weeks out

Valantis Dokos - Armtraining 3 weeks out to Arnold Classic Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

Stepan Ginzel 2 weeks out MPD

?t?p?n Ginzel - rozhovor a aktu?ln? forma p?ed Arnold Classic Europe 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

Misc. Amateur weigh in pics. David Hoffmann dry as frak.

Arnold Classic Europe 2013 - prezent?cia s?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

Roelly Winklaar training 

On the Grind: Roelly Winklaar | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2013)

Bodyfitness overall

Bodyfitness Overall + Interview Zsuzsanna Toldi Arnold Classic Europe 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2013)

Pro Mens Semifinal Pictures

Arnold Classic Europe 2013 - Heath op?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2013)

Amateur Mens Overall Pictures

Arnold Classic Europe 2013 - m?me za sebou tret? de


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2013)

Results of Mens Up to 90kg thru Over 100kg 

Arnold Classic Europe 2013 - kulturistika mu


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2013)

Amateur Overall Comparisons, Posedown, and Award

ACE Amateur 2013 -Overall

Sandro Hofer Posing Routine and Interview (in German)

ACE Amateur Gesamtsieger Sandro Hofer Interview 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2013)

Results list

Arnold Classics Amateur 2013; Resultados


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Valantis Dokos arm workout 3 weeks out
> 
> Valantis Dokos - Armtraining 3 weeks out to Arnold Classic Europe



Chest training 2 weeks out

Valantis Dokos - Brusttraining - 2 weeks out to ACE 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

David Hoffmann chest training 6 days out

David Hoffmann 6 Tage vor der Arnold Classic Europe Brusttraining & Interview


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2013)

Tim Budesheim back workout 6 weeks out with Matthias Botthof


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Amateur Overall Comparisons, Posedown, and Award
> 
> ACE Amateur 2013 -Overall
> 
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/sandro.g.hofer

His coach Patrick Tuor posted some offseason leg training clips today. Sandro received his IFBB Pro card earlier this year.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> https://www.facebook.com/sandro.g.hofer
> 
> His coach Patrick Tuor posted some offseason leg training clips today. Sandro received his IFBB Pro card earlier this year.



Sneak peek 6 weeks out


----------

